
Texas Instruments to close two Dallas-area factories - SQL2219
https://www.dallasnews.com/business/local-companies/2020/01/22/texas-instruments-to-close-two-dallas-area-factories-in-the-next-three-to-five-years/
======
throwGuardian
What is TI's percentage of revenue from chips manufactured in third party fabs
(TSMC, ASMC, ...)? Are these jobs really relocating to elsewhere in Texas, it
moving to China/Taiwan?

~~~
vonmoltke
> What is TI's percentage of revenue from chips manufactured in third party
> fabs (TSMC, ASMC, ...)?

As far as I know, 0%. There might be some legacy stuff from National, though.

> Are these jobs really relocating to elsewhere in Texas, it moving to
> China/Taiwan?

Are you saying TI is lying? They explicitly said anyone retained would go to
another North Texas fab. Based on the stated closing window I'd wager that at
least one of the fab closings will coincide with the opening of the new
Richardson fab.

Also, TI owns fabs in China, so if anything moved there it would still be in-
house.

